# Contacting Mods



## snoop (Aug 30, 2016)

Is there a way to identify who the current site mods are?  I'd like to contact someone about moving a thread but profiles are either locked or users appear to be inactive....


----------



## beverly (Aug 30, 2016)

I didn't realize that information wasn't display anymore until you pointed it out (thank you)

I have an email out to Nikos regarding this. In the meantime you can PM me, Zuleika or Allandra.


----------

